# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  KZO, unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) with stealth characteristics, Rheinmetall AG, Dusseldorf, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Rheinmetall AG

Rheinmetall KZO on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"UAVs and UASs: new solutions for force protection, reconnaissance and target engagement"

Junу 8, 2010

----------


## Airicist

German UAV EXTREME microdrones

Published on Apr 28, 2013




> The microdrones are miniaturized VTOL-aircraft (Vertical Take Off and Landing). They can fly by remote control or autonomously with the aid of our GPS Waypoint navigation system.
> 
> Thanks to the unique AAHRS (Attitude, Altitude and Heading Reference System) even completely inexperienced pilots can learn to fly the drone in a very short time. Usually a beginner is able to control the drone after less than one hour of training.
> 
> Depending on attached payload and environmental conditions like wind speeds and ambient temperature the system can achieve flight durations of up to 35 minutes. Using the optional video goggles you can perform flights exceeding your visibility range.

----------


## Airicist

Rheinmetall KZO UAV – Launch & Recovery

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> German Soldiers transport, launch, and land a Rheinmetall KZO UAV. 
> 
> KZO (Kleinflugzeug f?r Zielortung, German for small aircraft for target acquisition) is an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) with stealth characteristics.
> 
> The KZO's main objective is to locate mobile threats and provide target locations for artillery.
> 
> A KZO system consists of 10 UAVs and 2 ground units, consisting of one control station, one radio, one launch, one maintenance vehicle with a refueling facility for the UAVs and one recovery vehicle. The UAV is launched with a booster rocket directly out of its container. Landing is done with a parachute. (Read more: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheinmetall_KZO)
> 
> Video by Senior Airman Steven Adkins | AFN Spangdahlem

----------

